
He Was One of Mexico's Deadliest Assassins. Then He Turned on His Cartel - jaequery
https://news.yahoo.com/one-mexicos-deadliest-assassins-then-164209815.html
======
jaequery
One of the more interesting Yahoo stories I’ve read in a while.

~~~
masonic
It's a New York Times story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21789128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21789128)

